# Braggot Recipe



## masta (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking for a tried and true recipe for Braggot...anyone have a good one?


----------



## Whitehrs (Apr 22, 2016)

masta said:


> Looking for a tried and true recipe for Braggot...anyone have a good one?



Here one others have posted: https://www.defalcos.com/basic-brew-recipes.html?layout=edit&id=175


----------



## davemo (Apr 27, 2016)

I have made the defalcos a few times. Its a pretty strong ending braggot but pretty good also I have heard this one is excellent http://solorb.com/mead/recipes/rwebb.txt


----------

